# old rockford fosgate equipment



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I have had some equipment for some time power 300 and at one time a power600 amp. I was thinking of using the power 300 with a new unit I just bought Nakamichi CD400 head unit. I also want to get the EC200 active crossovers for the system. I installed fosgate DVC's in the car. hard to do with a 280ZX and I think that will sound good. 
I currently have a kenwood KRC 757 that I bought new. I just could not bring myself to off it. So the new NAK will do I think. I never did really like the removable front face equipment so I passed on them.
I was at a pick and pull last week and found the CD400 nak deck. I like it, but it is for my dad. Then I got a new unit off of Ebay and it is on the way to me. 
Think the system will sound good?


----------

